# Router Konifguration + ADSL



## grashupfa (1. August 2004)

Hi

Ich hab mir die Produkte DM602B (adsl-Modem) und WGT624v2 (Wlan-Router) von Netgear gekauft. Das Netzwerk funktioniert Problemslos. Leider schaffe ich es einfach nicht, mich ins internet einzuwählen.

1.Frage: Funktioniert das mit den Geräten überhaupt ?

Wenn ich den Setup assistenten ausführe, bekomme ich eine verbindungsart namens "dynamische IP-adresse" angezeigt. - diese ist aber ohne anmeldung zu nutzen. Da mir das ganze aber nix bringt, da ich mich einloggen muss, ist wohl PPPT die einzige Lösung - funktioniert aber nicht. 

2.Frage: Was könnte Falsch sein ?
3.Frage: Könnte es Probleme mit der MAC-Adresse geben ?

danke für eure hilfe
mfG


----------



## HADEX (3. August 2004)

Eigentlich ist es so, das man sich über den Router ins Internet einwählt.

D.h. Internet -> ADSL Modem -> Router -> Clients (PC)

Das Modem per RJ45 an den Router gestöpselt, dann eine Verbindung per LAN oder WLAN mit einem PC herstellen.

So, in der Anleitung des Routers müssten die Werkseinstellungen der Router IP stehen. Du muss das TCP/IP deiner NIC im PC konfigurieren.

Bsp. Der Router hat werksseitig die IP 192.168.0.1

In den TCP/IP deiner NIC trägst dann ein... 

IP 192.168.0.2  (nicht die 192.168.0.1!, da ja die IP vom Router)
Subnetz (wird automatisch ausgefüllt) 255.255.255.0
Standartgateway 192.168.0.1 (Die IP vom Router!)
Bevorzugter DNS Server 192.168.0.1 (Die IP vom Router!)

So, nachdem das geschafft ist, kannst du deinen Router konfigurieren.
Die meisten Router benutzen ein Webinterface

Bsp. http://192.168.0.1 (http:// + die IP vom Router!)

Im Routermenu kannst nun deine DSL Zugangsdaten eingeben und der Router verbindet sich dann über das Modem mit dem Internet.


Eine Windows WAN installation ist daher nicht nötig.


----------



## grashupfa (3. August 2004)

tja, genauso hab ich es gemacht  
Nur das ich den Router als DHCP server laufen lasse - und deswegen die IPs automatisch vergeben lasse.
Leider komme ich trotzdem nicht ins Internet ;(


----------



## HADEX (4. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von grashupfa _
> *... ist wohl PPPT die einzige Lösung - funktioniert aber nicht.
> *



Benutzt dein Provider PPTP also Protokol? Normal wäre das PPOE?


----------



## grashupfa (6. August 2004)

Da hast du recht ... sorry 

Aber daran liegt das Problem nicht -  wie mir gerade ein mitarbeiter von Netgear mitteilte, funktioniert mein Modem in Zusammenhabng mit der Telekom Austria nicht mad: )
Hm .... Jetzt hab ich ein Modem umsonst gekauft !


----------

